# Favorite cartoons



## Flareth (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm wondering, since I'm gonna be making an RPG that takes place in the world of cartoons.

My favorites:
Animaniacs
Pinky and the Brain
Ren and Stimpy
Invader Zim
Catscratch
Old Nicktoons (Even though IZ and R&S are, i included them seperate)


----------



## Wilcox (Jul 28, 2008)

Flapjack + Chowder.
TOTALLY brought cartoons back to awesome.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 28, 2008)

Avatar: The last air bender

It's probably the best thing to come out of Nickelodeon since Spongebob :/

And then there's the ton of anime that I love (if that counts)


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 28, 2008)

Older Spongebob
Fairly OddParents
Avatar: The Last Airbender
Looney Tunes
Grim Adventures of Billy & Mandy
and my current favorite...
*CHOWDER*!!!
I thought the show was going to be pretty stupid, and it was - in a ridiculously funny way.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 28, 2008)

Futurama, the show that does not endorse the cool crime of robbery.


----------



## Erika (Jul 28, 2008)

Nickelodeon's Doug
Disney's Doug
Pepper Ann (Pepper Ann)
Pokemon
Rugrats
Rugrats: All Grown Up
Recess
Superfriends
Justice League (all variations)
Voltron
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (80's/90's)
The good Sonic cartoon with Sally.
Megaman
Batman: The Animated Series
Spiderman (90's)
Teen Titans
Rocket Power
Invader ZIM
Thundercats (HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO~) 
Dexter's Laboratory
He-Man
She-Ra


----------



## Ruby (Jul 28, 2008)

Grim Adventures is nowadays the best cartoon I am able watch.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 28, 2008)

Disney kinda changed doug. And his voice actor changed. It jumped the shark.

I've watched a couple episodes of B:TAS. It's cool. I think I thought Pepper Ann was boring.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 28, 2008)

Courage the Cowardly Dog, The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy, Evil Con Carne and Spongebob are my favourites.


----------



## Lili (Jul 28, 2008)

You guys named all the ones I was going to say. Except for.....

SONIC X, AoStH and Sonic Underground

*obsessed with Sonic*


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 28, 2008)

Invader zim/Catscratch/Ed Edd n Eddy/Futurama


----------



## Timmy (Jul 28, 2008)

Fairly Odd Parents
Spongebob Squarepants
Xiaolin Showdown
Animaniacs
Ed Edd n' Eddy
Courage the Cowardly Dog
The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy
Dexter's Laboratory
South Park 

All I can think of atm.


----------



## Abwayax (Jul 28, 2008)

you are all aware that a cartoon is a cartoon even if made in Japan right

having said that, Neon Genesis Evangelion, Dragonball Z, Ed Edd n Eddy, Dexter's Lab, ThunderCats, Space Ghost Coast to Coast, Aqua Teen Hunger Force, Courage The Cowardly Dog, Grim Adventures Of Billy and Mandy, Animaniacs, Pinky + Brain, Spongebob Squarepants, Sealab 2021, Harvey Birdman, Simpsons, Futurama, Family Guy, Time Squad are all I can think of at the moment


----------



## Timmy (Jul 28, 2008)

Number 100 said:


> you are all aware that a cartoon is a cartoon even if made in Japan right


Yes.
I was just being lazy. And didn't want to deal with people going "why is that on there? IT'S ANIME" if they didn't know. :v

Not lazy mode;

Shaman King
Keroro Gunsou

I guess I have a soft spot for Yu-Gi-Oh!/GX too even if they aren't my favourites anymore.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jul 28, 2008)

Classic Disney and Looney Tunes
The entire Disney Afternoon lineup (i.e. Gummi Bears, DuckTales, Chip n' Dale's Rescue Rangers, etc.)
Garfield and Friends
Jem
Mario
Zelda
Tiny Toon Adventures
Animaniacs

and so many more!


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 28, 2008)

Avatar
Chowder
Most old Nicktoons
Invader Zim
Billy and Mandy
Animaniacs
Pinky and the Brain

Not mutch.


----------



## ChronaMew (Jul 28, 2008)

My favorite new ones are Chowder, The Mighty B!, and The Spectacular Spider-Man. Awesome shows. :)

But my favorites are Batman: The Animated Series, Dexter's Lab, Animaniacs, the first three seasons of SpongeBob, Avatar, and South Park.


----------



## Ruby (Jul 28, 2008)

Timmy, do you still like KND?


----------



## Timmy (Jul 28, 2008)

Ruby said:


> Timmy, do you still like KND?


I haven't watched it in a long, long time, but I'm sure it'd still amuse me. Just not as much as it used to.


----------



## Wilcox (Jul 29, 2008)

YOU ARE ALL LACKING FLAPJACK
:( Spread the love


Seriously its a good cartoon.
Like... beats Chowder hands down, which is the best cartoon since Invader Zim.


----------



## PichuK (Jul 29, 2008)

Dexter's Lab
Looney Toons
Animaniacs
Tom and Jerry
Courage the Cowardly Dog
Fairly Odd Parents
Pinky & Brain
Billy & Mandy
Futurama
Ducktales


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 29, 2008)

The Simpsons is the only one I still watch, but back in th' day I used to love Courage the Cowardly Dog, Tom and Jerry, Dexter's Lab, Ed Edd and Eddy and anything with Bugs Bunny.

Plus Disney movies, if they count.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 29, 2008)

oh my god an excuse to make a huge list SPLEE

In no order!

Animaniacs
Pinky and the Brain
Spongebob
Fairly Odd Parents
Catscratch
Rugrats (the ones before the first movie)
Dexter's Lab
Cow & Chicken
I Am Weasel
Johnny Bravo
Courage The Cowardly Dog
Powerpuff Girls (you heard me)
Ed, Edd n Eddy
Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy
Evil Con Carne
Tom & Jerry
Looney Tunes
Xiaolin Showdown
Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog
The Simpsons
Futurama
Family Guy
South Park
Queer Duck
Roobarb
Wacky Races
Hong Kong Phooey


----------



## Timmy (Jul 29, 2008)

Jolty said:


> Pinky and the Brain
> Catscratch
> Rugrats
> Johnny Bravo
> ...


I KNEW I FORGOT TONS. 
Also I have never seen Flapjack over in the UK but I want to see it so badly. D': Is it on in the UK or only America atm?


----------



## Flareth (Jul 29, 2008)

I forgot Ed, Edd, n Eddy. How?


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 29, 2008)

Invader Zim
Spongebob
Billy and Mandy
Animaniacs
Dexter's Lab
Tiny Toons
Looney Toons
Pinky and the Brain
Catscratch
Ed, Edd, 'n Eddy
Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends
Powerpuff Girls
Simpsons
Family Guy
Rugrats
Futurama

Flapjack and Chowder are okay, but they aren't my favorites.


----------

